# Nature's Variety Amount for Growing Puppy



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I know this was talked about in recent months and I can't seem to find the thread - determining the amount of NV medallions per day for a puppy and whether the recommended amount is right for a Havanese. 

Violet is 3.4 pounds (or was at her vet visit a few days ago), and she seems like she's chunking up already. I'm feeding her 3 times a day from the portion that I calculated on the Nature's Variety website for a puppy who is less than half her projected adult weight, which is 4.7 oz a day for a 3lb. dog, basically almost 5 medallions a day. It just looks like a LOT of food to me compared to the 1/8 cup kibble 3 x day the breeder recommended, but I know the water content adds to the bulk. She acts like all she wants to do is eat, regardless. I can still feel her ribs, but she felt tinier and almost a little skinny to me when I brought her home only 5 days ago, and a bit more solid, now. She has had a few tiny, pea sized or less treats in between meals to encourage her to go in her crate, learning "sit," etc. 

Any thoughts? And at what age should I transition her to 2 x day? 

I know many raw feeders say no treats, but I don't think I can do that.... she is just so food-motivated (at least right now) that I know it will be a valuable training tool.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

According to Dr. Billinghurst, the author of the BARF diet (most of the prepared diets are based on his book) a growing puppy should eat 6% of it's current body weight. So, if you puppy is currently 4 lbs than she should be getting almost 4 oz of food. But if it's not enough, you can always adjust. What's her current weight? If you have a good scale at home you can weigh yourself without her and then with her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would lgive her 5 medallions a day and while it seems like a lot puppies are growing-a 4lb puppy would get 5.7 oz. I think it is just better to give too much than not enough. Some dogs-2 of the 3 of mine will walk away from their plate when full. I also think you could do two meals a day now if you wanted. I am a raw feeder with Belle and she gets treats all the time. I think you just need to monitor if your dog is prone to gain weight. Belle got a little heavy when we brought Dash into the mix- I think part of it was eating his left over puppy kibble when he went thru the picky stage and then also me using Belle and Dora to train Dash and handing out cookies to everyone. But without anything I had to do, she lost it- I think Dash learned he needed to eat what was handed out and decided Belle wouldn't be eating his.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks you guys, Violet will be happy to hear that, she loves her food. Twice a day feeding would really be a lot easier, but it just looks like such a lot of food at once. How big can her stomach be? The past 2 days I cannot get her to poop after her mid day meal, and the PM one didn't happen yesterday either. She did them all this morning within an hour, both before and after her breakfast. 

She is in her crate napping, I think I'll try closing the door again.... here goes nothing....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just curious. What the are the advantages of frozen raw versus dehydrated raw? I absolutely know I could never do raw...as in raw chicken necks. I would have to throw it as far as I could and turn my back so I didn't have to watch them eat it.

I have a nutritional consult with Sabine this week and on the off chance raw is suggested, I would certainly be willing to consider it. The dehydrated raw sounds so much easier but I have no ideas as to the pros and cons.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Well, it's dry.... and you don't have to feed chicken necks to feed raw. The frozen NV medallions (and other brands have similar products) are no worse than a raw hamburger patty. I don't like raw meat either, and it's really not a big deal. 

Now I haven't opened the green tripe yet....


----------

